# Liquid Dish Soap eating my hands alive!



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey everyone....
I need some help. I usually make my own dish soap but every so often I need a break from making it and use some natural store bought.

I've used Ecover in the past and it caused my hands to crack and gave me itchy/sore welts all over my hands which lasted for a few weeks after I quit using it....it's really severe and hurts a lot.

I've been using Seventh Generation dish liquid and it was great, until this last bottle I bought and now it's doing the same thing! I use my hands A LOT and wash them all the time which hurts when they're ate up like that. I see on their bottle that it's an "improved formula". Well, thanks a lot. Urgh.

Anyone else have these problems? Know of any good dish liquids I can use when I need them?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Is your seventh generation the free & clear version?

I prefer ecover for how well it works on dishes, but the fragrance-free Seventh Generation is much gentler on my hands so this is what I buy now.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

The one I've been using is the Lemongrass & Clemetine Zest. I'm not sure if they've given free & clear an "improved formula" as well. I went ahead and emailed the company to see what they had to say about it. I'd like to try and pinpoint the exact ingredient(s) that may be doing this. We'll see.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

The bottle of F&C I have does say "improved formula" on it. I, too, wonder what changed?

That is an awful reaction you are having from it. I think I'd be making DH wash all the dishes!!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Ouch! You must be allergic to something in those dish detergents.

What about using Dr. Bronner's Castile soap? Since it's a soap and not a detergent, maybe it'll work better for you.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

I seem to get that problem no matter what dish soap I use, although it's worse with the non-natural brands. I always use dish gloves when I do dishes. For hand washing I like Dr. Bronners. My sensitive hands don't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

seventh generation new and improved their baby wipes too and now my daughter has diaper rash from them.
they were the only ones i could use on her. i think they changed their glycerin, so that would affect their dish soap as well.
i use nitrile gloves when i do the dishes, i get them from costco, that way i can use my crazy bad for you dawn dish soap because its the only thing that gets my dishes clean in the gross water we have down here.

bummer they changed the formula on you, i hate it when companies do that.


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

We're almost through our last bottle of dish soap. I *HATE* dish soap! It was just this past week that I looked at the bottle of Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap and went "duh!". My hands crack and bleed and I just figured I'd have to live with it until DD1 was old enough to do the dishes.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you considered using gloves?


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

Gloves are a great idea but I can't stand using them to wash dishes. I think I'll just have to keep on making my own dish soap.

I emailed Seventh Generation and they gave me a list of the new ingredients in their "improved formula" and also offered to refund my money for the purchases. They gave me a quick response and have been helpful.

Sure is frustrating though. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I was about to recommend dish gloves, but you just said you don't like them. Have you tried washing your hands in regular soap immediately after washing dishes? I would try washing, completely drying then using lotion your hands to see if that helps. I got a nasty acid burn on my hands when I worked in a lab, so I have to either wear gloves or doctor my hands immediately after coming into contact with any soap. If my skin starts to react at all, hydrocortisone cream clears it up the best.


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

A lot of people, self included, are bothered by eczema on their hands during the winter months. The skin gets red, sore and, if it gets really bad - split by the finger tips. Keeping your skin very well moisturinzed can make a big difference. I keep a pump bottle of a thick, fragrance-free moisturizer right by the dish soap. I apply it as soon as I'm done washing dishes. My dad's hands need even more care - so, he does use rubber gloves to wash dishes in the winter in addition to using a good moisturizer.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I always use rubber gloves, latex gloves or non-latex gloves for all household chores (loading dishwasher, cleaning kitchen, cleaning bathrooms, loading washer and dryer, dusting, etc.), because my hands are very sensitive.

Have you tried a variety of different types of gloves? Also, different sizes? Sometimes I like them snug and sometimes I like them loose.


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I washed dishes in baking soda once, just to see if it worked. It did. I filled up one half of the sink with water and added about a half cup of baking soda. The other half the sink got water and a splash of vinegar. It got them all clean and shiny. Even with greasy pans in the mix.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

I have that problem too. Wearing gloves seems to be the best solution for me.


----------

